# Top 10 Driving Songs



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://jam.canoe.ca/Microgalleries/Top_Driving_Songs/?&pic=1

Certainly isn't my top 10.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Definitely not my list.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

And not my list either... Maybe born to be wild... lacking...
Highway star, Detroit rock city, Carry on my wayward son, Light my fire


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

LaGrange, Mississippi Queen, all of CannedHeat, Mama Let Him Play,LowRider,ColdEthyl,..:rockon2:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What !?!?! No 'Highway to Hell' !?!?!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Big Log ........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZQL22xOmUM


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Mr. State Trooper - Cowboy Junkies Version


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

A million vacations by Max Webster I"ve always thought was great driving tune.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

You've gotta have "Radar Love" in the top 10. :smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

O_O no LOBO "Me and you and a dog named Boo"! how is that even possible!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> http://jam.canoe.ca/Microgalleries/Top_Driving_Songs/?&pic=1
> Certainly isn't my top 10.


Ouch that was a painful list...I didn't make it past Phil Collins. When was that compiled? 1985? It's like the K-Tel not available in the shops barf 80s compilation.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What !?!?! No _HIGHWAY TO HELL_ !?!?! 

Um,... didn't I already say that ????

Phil Collins ??????? Anyway, I'm waiting for his biography,... _From Prog to Pop - On the Downfall of Phil Collins._


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

She Runs Hot, Mercury Blues, Maybelline..yeehawwwwww :banana:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Huh???? they copied my Recycle bin before I pressed the plunger.......


my current #1 driving song ten times ........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA_1whX8dgU&feature=related


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

+1 on Radar Love !!!!!!!1


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Kickstart my Heart!!! Makes me wanna drive fast!


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeesh, what a list.

Phil Collins' “In The Air Tonight”

American Pie? Final Countdown?

If someone put that on in my car I'd immediately wonder if CDs are bio-degradable or not.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> If someone put that on in my car I'd immediately wonder if CDs are bio-degradable or not.


What comes to mind when I say "Pull" ?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> ...my finger???


Ever shoot skeet? :banana:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> Yeesh, what a list.
> 
> Phil Collins' “In The Air Tonight”
> 
> ...


Here you go, the perfect answer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mABk2hYAwoA
Here's a handy portable, for use in the car for those long road trips with people who listen to Phil Collins: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WD2c7DZ9d0

Ahhh, reminds me of the old days, melting a co-worker's Lisa Stansfield tape in the microwave then dumping the remnants in the contaminated radioactive waste bin...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> What comes to mind when I say "Pull" ?


I once gave some old CD's I no longer listened to, including ones that were poor buying choices, to a friend who did skeet shooting--and he used them.

While it is far from my favorite song, when I read top 10 driving songs--the first one to pop into my head was Golden Earring's Radar Love.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't got a list, but I can tell you all I DID get a speeding ticket once while groovin' to Highway Star! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I call BS.
"Bonnie Tyler's “Holding Out For A Hero” came in at No.9 on the list of Favourite Driving Songs *for Men*."
Maybe in San Francisco.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> You've gotta have "Radar Love" in the top 10. :smile:


my sentiments exactly....and anything by Joe Walsh


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Rocky mountain way by joe walsh AND I FORGOT RADAR LOVE. Im gonna make a driving tunes CD. and Highway to hell is a gimme.


----------



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

I like listening to van halens humans being when I'm out cruisin.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> Rocky mountain way by joe walsh AND I FORGOT RADAR LOVE. Im gonna make a driving tunes CD. and Highway to hell is a gimme.


Well some of us remembered it for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Molly Hatchet's Flirtin' with Disaster.
Old ZZ Top too.


----------

